

Une percée en mathématique rend caduques des procédures de chiffrement - volent
http://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/article/2014/05/13/une-percee-en-mathematique-rend-caduques-des-procedures-de-chiffrement_4415604_1650684.html

======
AlDante2
Here is the paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1306.4244](http://arxiv.org/abs/1306.4244) ("A quasi-
polynomial algorithm for discrete logarithm in finite fields of small
characteristic")

